# 240 SX [89 - 94] to a Skyline



## itzdaviboi (Dec 14, 2003)

I got an 92 240 SX which is a coupe. Is there any possible way to convert it to any type of skyline model? If possible, I was thinking of R34 front and R33 back. So if anyone want to supply me with info about converting, feel free


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Moving to right forum. Well, something closer to being the right forum than NPM Projects. Be gentle on him guys.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

fcsmotorsports said:


> Moving to right forum. Well, something closer to being the right forum than NPM Projects. Be gentle on him guys.


lol.... who us? :fluffy:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> lol.... who us? :fluffy:


he cant be talking about us, definately not. we're little angels


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Gentle is our middle name..... Gentle assholes that is :dumbass:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

who wants to be first with this one?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

you cant take the honors, i've had my share this month its only the 14th too sheesh


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

why thank you sir.



itzdaviboi said:


> I got an 92 240 SX which is a coupe. Is there any possible way to convert it to any type of skyline model? If possible, I was thinking of R34 front and R33 back. So if anyone want to supply me with info about converting, feel free


you are stupid. of course it's possible. anything is possible, as long as you have lots of cash. there's these things called "conversions" which is what you are looking for. duh. you will need so much customizing and so much money to do it that it wouldnt even be worth it. if you like the skyline so much, why dont you just buy a damn skyline? go get a clue.

you're up drift


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

nah i'll leave him alone for now. pass


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> nah i'll leave him alone for now. pass


ooh me me!!!!

we do not attain adequate knowledge to answer such complicated questions as the given.. i'll forward you to a link that might help you out

www.gay honda conversions for ricerrific ****.com

here's another one that could be resourceful

www.i dont actually have a skyline but would like to convert my car to one so that i can look cool.com

ooh i found one more!! lucky you..

www.wannabe skylines for homosexual noobs.com

93ser or drift: if you would like to add anything further more, please do so


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> ooh me me!!!!
> 
> we do not attain adequate knowledge to answer such complicated questions as the given.. i'll forward you to a link that might help you out
> 
> ...


 lol nice....


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

you can get a skyline front, engine and gearbox. Apart from r32 rear taillights thats as close as your gonna get. ever.

oh i forgot - seats fit in too. I have r33 seats in my 180.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Joel said:


> you can get a skyline front, engine and gearbox. Apart from r32 rear taillights thats as close as your gonna get. ever.
> 
> oh i forgot - seats fit in too. I have r33 seats in my 180.


Joel, we weren't supposed to give him anything actually informative, remember :loser:


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Too Much!!! Lmao!!!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i want a R33 bucket seat  i'm guessing u just got it off a junkyard skyline? or did u order it from some place?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> ooh me me!!!!
> 
> we do not attain adequate knowledge to answer such complicated questions as the given.. i'll forward you to a link that might help you out
> 
> ...


and whoever said you had too much time on your hands? oh wait, i did and i'll do it again!


----------



## itzdaviboi (Dec 14, 2003)

nvm...i got my r32 front installed and r33 lights... it looks clean and doesn't cost much for it cept for labor fee... those bastards


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i want a R33 bucket seat  i'm guessing u just got it off a junkyard skyline? or did u order it from some place?


Some skyline owner here bought some brides so i bought his seats for $250 aud for the pair.
I have since had them retrimmed.
They are superior to s13 seats but they still are not racing buckets.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

itzdaviboi said:


> nvm...i got my r32 front installed and r33 lights... it looks clean and doesn't cost much for it cept for labor fee... those bastards


you are smoking something. you just started this thread yesterday wondering if you could put an R34 front on and R33 tail on and within 48hours, you have it done? ok, sorry, nobody is going to believe you. it'll take longer than that to just fit it properly. lay off the crack man.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> and whoever said you had too much time on your hands? oh wait, i did and i'll do it again!




what about stock r34 seats?? i heard they cost just as much as aftermarket-bucket seats.. and they look pretty close to them too..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea i was looking for someone that could get me some GTR buckets from any model skyline, no one has... well there was that one guy but he was a total :bs:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> well there was that one guy but he was a total :bs:


i remember him.. wasn't it giles or jiles or something along those lines??


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea its here http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=23921&page=1&pp=15&highlight=bucket+seats

gay guy never even answered me... i was actaully gonna buy them to. boy that was long ago, it was when Jeong was still a newb and the year of the sniperboss


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

wow.. i was a :newbie:


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

yall punked him bad. :loser:


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

HondaHater said:


> yall punked him bad. :loser:


 You guys suck :thumbup: Didn't have to run him off like that!  He only wanted to rice a tad bit, so you should have just referred him to the nearest chinese restaraunt :dumbass: .


----------



## CHICKENHAWK (Dec 3, 2003)

*Dummmasssessss*

You guys are IDIOTS! Some person sked for help and you stepped on his DICK with both feet after you took them out of your gay lovers ass. This is a forum for information and casual conversation on how to better your car.

:lame:


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

CHICKENHAWK said:


> You guys are IDIOTS! Some person sked for help and you stepped on his DICK with both feet after you took them out of your gay lovers ass. This is a forum for information and casual conversation on how to better your car.
> 
> :lame:


I'm like Shaggy "wasn't me" :banhump:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

boost_boy said:


> I'm like Shaggy "wasn't me" :banhump:


AHAHAHAHAHAHAH :


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

CHICKENHAWK said:


> You guys are IDIOTS! Some person sked for help and you stepped on his DICK with both feet after you took them out of your gay lovers ass. This is a forum for information and casual conversation on how to better your car.
> 
> :lame:


shut up. you're nothing but a :newbie: you have no idea what goes on so dont play it like you're all tough and shit and can tell us what to do. you want information on how to better your car? do a fugging search, that's what it's for. figure that out and everything will be alright.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

omg, i take a 1 hour nap and i come back and anohter newb is trying to take my forum from me. thats right MINE! 

yea we did step on his dick, and if u don't shut ur mouth we'll step on urs too


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> omg, i take a 1 hour nap and i come back and anohter newb is trying to take my forum from me. thats right MINE!
> 
> yea we did step on his dick, and if u don't shut ur mouth we'll step on urs too


I knew this was going to happen :balls: Sometimes it's just best to read and don't say nothing because there buzzards around here that's looking for road kill. Most people in this forum know the does and the don'ts and the only way you get taught, is to make a mistake like post something silly about converting a 240 into a skyline or vice versa. There's plenty of info amongst these forums to assist anyone with wild ideas, but every newbie and his momma comes here throwing out wild ideas, you had best belive somebody or some folks are going to have something very smart to say. Yeah, yeah, yeah I know if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say nothing at all applies, but the same applies to newbies too; if you don't ask a sensible question, prepare to get your balls placed on a glass table and smashed with a hammer :idhitit: .


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

wow... this was worthless... closed


----------

